# The power of make up



## rayrecrok

ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray

I hate to say this

But I think the joke is really bad taste 

So not funny in any way 

I’m disappointed

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

aldra said:


> Ray
> 
> I hate to say this
> 
> But I think the joke is really bad taste
> 
> So not funny in any way
> 
> I'm disappointed
> 
> Sandra


Oh dear I don't think I will sleep tonight... Sandra is upset so what's new I don't really need you as my conscience it will take a better role model!..

ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray

I’ve never thought I was a role model 

I’m far from perfect 

And I’m not upset , but surely even you can accept that someone doesn’t agree

If not, you are not the Ray I know 

Or thought I knew 

So sorry you have such a low opinion of me 

But that’s life 

We live and learn 

Sandra


----------



## urbanracer

Very funny poor horse it might get a complex.


----------



## aldra

Well we all have a different sense of humour urbanracer 

Horses don’t get a complex 

people do 

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY

rayrecrok said:


> ray.


I say Ray, you've brought some snowflakes to the surface :wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

aldra said:


> Ray
> 
> I've never thought I was a role model
> 
> I'm far from perfect
> 
> And I'm not upset , but surely even you can accept that someone doesn't agree
> 
> If not, you are not the Ray I know
> 
> Or thought I knew
> 
> So sorry you have such a low opinion of me
> 
> But that's life
> 
> We live and learn
> 
> Sandra


Well think before you put yourself up as a judge of peoples morals, as you say "you" are far from perfect, but saying that I still love you!...

ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray it was never in my mind to judge your or any one else’s morals 

It was simply I found it offensive 

Others I’m sure didn’t 

A white horse and a white person may have raised a face like a slapped arse response in me, which I would have found funny 

We’ve met which means we are a little bit closer than just on line

Of course you love me 

With a name like mine ?

How could you not ?

And of course I’m not perfect

Who is ?

Sandra


----------



## pagey

whoa lets not get too carried away here i dont know either of you but everybody has a differing opinion of things i can see both sides of this tiff but dont let it become personal now kiss and make up


----------



## aldra

It’s Ok , pagey 

I just wanted to say that I wasn’t even thinking of judging Rays morality 

Just the message of the clip 

I did not even recognise D Abbot :nerd:

Albert did 

But we are not face to face 

So I guess he couldn’t know that 

If he loves me 

He loves the imperfect Sandra he knows :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## pagey

ill take that as a kiss


----------



## aldra

:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

To my mind it's misogynistic and probably racist. So no, I didn't like it either.


Chris


----------



## aldra

I felt that way too Chris 

Sandra


----------



## wizzardi

Ray, I too feel annoyed at your offering. You have got the bottom two pictures the wrong way round.
In your version the first one is far prettier and emits less sh!*.


----------



## Webby1

wizzardi said:


> Ray, I too feel annoyed at your offering. You have got the bottom two pictures the wrong way round.
> In your version the first one is far prettier and emits less sh!*.


You see that's the problem with jokes and negative comments..............it encourages all the others to come out of the woodwork and gives them permission to get their digs in.

Generally in our modern, multi cultural society they have learn to keep quiet, although it still smolders away, waiting for an outlet.


----------



## HermanHymer

To be fair, it's coincidental that the target of the humour is that of a black woman. The satirical comment of the (albeit crude) cartoon is not about her gender or race, but about her infamous propensity to spout a lot of cobblers. 



When politicians open their mouths and talk absolute sh**e, they set themselves up to be pilloried, and it depends on the side of the fence you sit on whether you agree or disagree with such public criticism. If you are a follower of the inimitable JC and his motley band of disciples, then maybe you agree with what the hon ex MP says, which you are fully entitled to do.



How many cartoons/jokes/articles have you seen of Theresa May and a thousand other politicians being slagged off by their dissenters? Yes, exactly! 



The race card is an ugly thing. Does the "female" thing have a similar term? 



Not defending anything, just saying.


----------



## 747

To be fair, it's a poor comparison ....


.... Horses are intelligent and have good memories. :smile2:


----------



## aldra

Well some of us are stupid 

I missed the nuance 

But having missed it 

I’m not sure I’m happy about it 

Should we feel free to rubbish people in cartoons ?

Aren’t there words that explain our disagreement and why ?

Not expletives

Just simply we disagree 

Isn’t that an adult way to deal with it ?. 

But what do I know ?

So I don’t really recognise Sattire it seems 

Does that make me a moron ?

It might, but Albert certainly isn’t 

And we come as a pair 

50 years plus 

I’ve forgotten we’re I end and he begins 

You didn’t know that ?

Course you did

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

I have never seen any cartoons of Theresa May comparing her face to the back end of a horse......................

IF @HermanHymer it was about her talking Sh*te (which she often does) I would agree with you...................but the post is about "the power of make up" so it's about the way she looks not what she says.

For once I am in complete agreement with Aldra.....................and as you see from later posts some people have no idea what the fuss is all about and are even less interested........................it's PC gone mad...........relax it's "just a joke"


----------



## tugboat

HermanHymer said:


> *To be fair, it's coincidental that the target of the humour is that of a black woman. The satirical comment of the (albeit crude) cartoon is not about her gender or race, but about her infamous propensity to spout a lot of cobblers.
> 
> When politicians open their mouths and talk absolute sh**e, they set themselves up to be pilloried*, and it depends on the side of the fence you sit on whether you agree or disagree with such public criticism. If you are a follower of the inimitable JC and his motley band of disciples, then maybe you agree with what the hon ex MP says, which you are fully entitled to do.
> 
> How many cartoons/jokes/articles have you seen of Theresa May and a thousand other politicians being slagged off by their dissenters? Yes, exactly!
> 
> The race card is an ugly thing. Does the "female" thing have a similar term?
> 
> Not defending anything, just saying.


Well said, Viv, I quite agree. People are too easily offended these days and this PC nonsense has got completely out of proportion. I take the weewee out of people and I'm prepared to be on the receiving end too.


----------



## aldra

For once we agree my bouncy bunny 

But I doubt it will last 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

tugboat said:


> Well said, Viv, I quite agree. People are too easily offended these days and this PC nonsense has got completely out of proportion. I take the weewee out of people and I'm prepared to be on the receiving end too.


Careful Tuggy

A joker yes

Seriously you really need to understand

That you will be hammered

And that's just on MHF

But you probabally will be ok

Me I need to fight to be Ok

But I love a fight

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

Get a life springs to mind....


ray.


----------



## Webby1

The point is, that on a motorhome forum you bothered to post something unpleasant and pointless, that I am sure was not created by you.

Then some people went out of their way to give it a positive like (and 2 from Gemmy is certainly not something to be proud of)

Nobody will be "hammered" by the PC gone mad brigade............................but you can be absolutely sure that black people will, and have been 

hammered in the past by the attitudes and lack of understanding shown here.............................like Alf Garnett...........it's not a joke anymore.

Move on.........................grow up..............................get a real life


----------



## ChrisandJohn

HermanHymer said:


> To be fair, it's coincidental that the target of the humour is that of a black woman. The satirical comment of the (albeit crude) cartoon is not about her gender or race, but about her infamous propensity to spout a lot of cobblers.
> 
> When politicians open their mouths and talk absolute sh**e, they set themselves up to be pilloried, and it depends on the side of the fence you sit on whether you agree or disagree with such public criticism. If you are a follower of the inimitable JC and his motley band of disciples, then maybe you agree with what the hon ex MP says, which you are fully entitled to do.
> 
> How many cartoons/jokes/articles have you seen of Theresa May and a thousand other politicians being slagged off by their dissenters? Yes, exactly!
> 
> The race card is an ugly thing. Does the "female" thing have a similar term?
> 
> Not defending anything, just saying.


The Original post didn't seem to be about what Diane Abbott says, or said. It was entitled 'The power of makeup' and was all about physical appearance. Making comments or jokes, positive or negative, about women's physical appearance is a standard way of trivialising them, and in the case of politicians, ignoring their politics, left or right. Many, many female politicians and other women who are outspoken on social and political issues get trolled in this kind of way and apparently often receive threats of violence and rape. To my mind the post was at the thin end of the wedge of such hassling and as such is the kind of thing that, if accepted as fair game, normalises such abuse.

I definitely see it as misogynist, and as a 'comment' about DA"s appearance. Quite what it was about her appearance that is meant to be funny, I don't know, so although I can't be absolutely sure I think there is a fair chance that racism also comes into it.

Chris


----------



## aldra

What sort of life Ray ?

We can’t all agree

Fortunately 

We can agree to differ 

We can respect each other although we differ

We can love each other :kiss:

Because we know the ones we disagree with :wink2:

And if we don’t 

Well I guess we will over time 

I disagree with a few, and recon time won’t reconcile me 

But who knows , even I , belligerent as I am might just surprise you all

But you Ray

Well I doubt we will ever fall out long term 

Why would we?

We both call a spade a spade 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Oh Christ! Sandras on about Spades now!!!


----------



## tugboat

MHF used to be a place where jokes were rampant.

Now you can't crack a funny without someone analysing the hell out of it.

The original joke was nothing about colour and racism. The fact that Diane Abbot is black is incidental.

She screws up every time she opens her mouth, or so it seems, so the joke likened her to a horse's ass.

Had a grey horse been used and some white politician (male or female) been shown, would this argument be taking place?

I think not.

This forum is not a place of fun any more. Some people need to lighten up a bit and take the stick out of their fundaments.

Take some happy pills FFS.


----------



## greygit

I agree with Aldra the post was about make up so in other words how someone looks, so in my book it's either racist or cruel........nothing to do with her brilliant grasp of maths.


----------



## Webby1

tugboat said:


> MHF used to be a place where jokes were rampant.
> 
> Now you can't crack a funny without someone analysing the hell out of it.
> 
> The original joke was nothing about colour and racism. The fact that Diane Abbot is black is incidental.
> 
> She screws up every time she opens her mouth, or so it seems, so the joke likened her to a horse's ass.
> 
> Had a grey horse been used and some white politician (male or female) been shown, would this argument be taking place?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> This forum is not a place of fun any more. Some people need to lighten up a bit and take the stick out of their fundaments.
> 
> Take some happy pills FFS.


There are plenty of jokes on this Forum and some of them are very funny......................but not this one.
Yet people insist on giving it likes and continuing to defend it against the onslaught from the PC gone mad brigade.

It has been explained before but here goes again....................the OP was about make up and implied that even with make up the best you could do with a horses ass was Diane Abbot................nothing about what she says or screwing up when she opens her mouth,or even being a politician.
The point is, it was not about a grey horse and a white politician and I doubt there is such a thing (although Boris springs to mind) Who do you think sits around spending time creating these things.

Rather than lighten up, some people need to read up and think up.............there are certain things that are important in this world and they matter and are worth defending...................they can't be laughed off as just a joke because they have consequences.


----------



## rayrecrok

Webby1 said:


> There are plenty of jokes on this Forum and some of them are very funny......................but not this one.
> Yet people insist on giving it likes and continuing to defend it against the onslaught from the PC gone mad brigade.
> 
> It has been explained before but here goes again....................the OP was about make up and implied that even with make up the best you could do with a horses ass was Diane Abbot................nothing about what she says or screwing up when she opens her mouth,or even being a politician.
> The point is, it was not about a grey horse and a white politician and I doubt there is such a thing (although Boris springs to mind) Who do you think sits around spending time creating these things.
> 
> Rather than lighten up, some people need to read up and think up.............there are certain things that are important in this world and they matter and are worth defending...................they can't be laughed off as just a joke because they have consequences.


Go hug a tree and get over it...

ray.


----------



## greygit

rayrecrok said:


> Go hug a tree and get over it...
> 
> ray.


Would you be a Tommy Robinson supporter bye any chance?


----------



## tugboat

Webby1 said:


> There are plenty of jokes on this Forum and some of them are very funny......................but not this one.
> Yet people insist on giving it likes and continuing to defend it against the onslaught from *the PC gone mad brigade*.
> 
> It has been explained before but here goes again....................the OP was about make up and implied that even with make up the best you could do with a horses ass was Diane Abbot................nothing about what she says or screwing up when she opens her mouth,or even being a politician.
> The point is, it was not about a grey horse and a white politician and I doubt there is such a thing (although Boris springs to mind) Who do you think sits around spending time creating these things.
> 
> Rather than lighten up, some people need to read up and think up.............there are certain things that are important in this world and they matter and are worth defending...................they can't be laughed off as just a joke because they have consequences.


Exactly!

When I hear or read a joke, I just laugh or I don't, I certinly do not feel the need to look deeply into it for hidden innuendo.

I'm shallow like that, maybe, but I have better things to do with my time.

I reckon my method is better for my blood pressure, too.

All this stuff and nonsense is making me think about leaving here for good. I already left one forum that I had long been a member of, so I have history. I come here for knowledge and entertainment, and I like the occasional joke even if it is risqué. Arguments and upsets? Who needs it?


----------



## yarmouth

It does not matter what you say now a daysthere will be someone who will take offence. Remember some of the funniest tv programs of yesteryear could not be shown now because the snowflakes twist the jokes to suit their own view of the world. Just need to look at the way they have treated the long dead Laura Ingalls Wilder, author of the little House on the Prairie.


----------



## dghr272

And then there are those that deliberately stir the pot to set off an argument and view the results with glee, probably the worst type of individual.

Terry


----------



## aldra

I’m not sure Terry

I genuinely found it offensive 

Wasn’t helped by the fact I missed the political nuances 

But this is a forum 

And we all have the right to comment , in the same way every one has the right to post 

If we don’t why bother to be members ? 

I doubt I’ll ever fall out with Ray , or many others 

Their opinions and beliefs are just that 

I don’t need to agree with everything they choose to stand for 

Anymore than they need to agree with me 

On the whole this is a gentle site 

We tend to know each other 

Some we’ve met , others we wish we could meet 

And that’s pretty special in today’s internet world 

And Tuggy why would you leave?

You have friends on here 

Friends who enjoyed your commentary on your Scotland trip

And shortly I will set off again (maybe) and post my journey 

Some will be bored others enjoy it , some will help along the way 

We are all so different 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272

aldra said:


> I'm not sure Terry
> 
> I genuinely found it offensive
> 
> Wasn't helped by the fact I missed the political nuances
> 
> But this is a forum
> 
> And we all have the right to comment , in the same way every one has the right to post
> 
> Sandra


You misunderstood me Sandra I wasn't taking sides, just making a comment.

What offends one doesn't another, I could get upset about Irish jokes and you not, no one takes more pxss out of the Irish than themselves.

I just don't like pot stirrers.

Terry


----------



## aldra

I’m not sure what pot stirrers are Terry

I thought you meant me 

I love some Irish jokes, but then again as a nurse training in the early sixties

Most of my fellow trainees were Irish 

Fascinated me 

They all seemed to be related , forth and fith cousins once removed :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

The moment you come out as a snowflake you become fair game, get on your high horse you must accept you may fall off, or someone might knock you off!..


ray.


----------



## aldra

I was a really good horse rider in my youth 

I really don’t understand what a snowflake is 

Sorry

Sandra


----------



## greygit

rayrecrok said:


> The moment you come out as a snowflake you become fair game, get on your high horse you must accept you may fall off, or someone might knock you off!..
> 
> ray.


IF I were you I would stop digging as you are coming over as a **** now.


----------



## wizzardi

Under normal circumstances, this joke would have been laughed at once and then disappeared into the history vaults of humour, but thanks to the ravings of the treehuggers it has been kept alive and laughed at for a whole 7 days. Keep it up folks, we could even have a "last person to appreciate this joke is the best" competition.


----------



## rayrecrok

greygit said:


> IF I were you I would stop digging as you are coming over as a **** now.


It's you who is doing the digging and coming over as a **** you are keeping the thread alive, so how are you going to stop this kind of humour in the world, one joke at a time, good luck with that.

ray.


----------



## dghr272

aldra said:


> I'm not sure what pot stirrers are Terry
> 
> I thought you meant me
> 
> I love some Irish jokes, but then again as a nurse training in the early sixties
> 
> Most of my fellow trainees were Irish
> 
> Fascinated me
> 
> They all seemed to be related , forth and fith cousins once removed :grin2:
> 
> Sandra


No not you Sandra.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pot Stirrer

Terry


----------



## Penquin

So no more comments should be made for fear of prolonging the life of a thread? I sincerely hope not....... that is one step away from censorship IMO.

Some people find somethings funny others find them offensive - Irish or Blonde or Essex girl jokes have a long history of both responses..... but they will still continue albeit perhaps with less widespread publication but no-one should be subject to criticism for finding such things offensive.

I also did not recognise DA - perhaps that's (one of) my failings. Sadly I was looking at the other pictures above those two and thinking "they are not the same people are they?" I reckon makeup has not created those differences but genetics has....

I do not know enough about horses as they and I have a very negative relationship and they know who's the boss and it ain't me......

Neither do I know DA -I have heard her mathematical struggles but then what politician does NOT have struggles in that area? £350 million per week? Fiction admitted the following morning. Tuition fees reimbursed? Fiction as there will never be enough surplus money to tackle that. NHS receiving more money? True in a simplistic manner but not when costs are compared..... EU Budget? Total fiction that makes all the others pale into insignificance......

Still I have now made the thread longer and will probably get criticised for doing so.....


----------



## rayrecrok

Dave you make your point very elegantly as usual, like the Brexit thread if you don't like it keep out and keep your gob shut as there can never be a winner, same with this, if you don't like it move on and keep your gob shut, there will be another funny will come along folk might chuckle at, nobody can sensor the world of jokes and comedy so why try!..


ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

Ok pick the bones out of this..









ray.


----------



## dghr272

Early warning for the wife to get the kettle on.


----------



## erneboy

rayrecrok said:


> ............. like the Brexit thread if you don't like it keep out and keep your gob shut ............


That's an interesting comment Ray, can't say I agree with it but if it's what you think and intend doing I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## aldra

rayrecrok said:


> The moment you come out as a snowflake you become fair game, get on your high horse you must accept you may fall off, or someone might knock you off!..
> 
> ray.


Ah so the moment you come out as a snowflake you become fair game

What , you no longer become the person that you once knew ?

Fair game to knock off or hope they fall off

Fair game to insult or hurt

Why Ray ?

Who would do that and would they want to?

Sandra


----------



## aldra

So what is a snowflake ?

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

aldra said:


> So what is a snowflake ?
> 
> Sandra


Well you can be sure it's meant as an insult....................like tree hugger,PC Brigade and all the rest, that for certain people are their first line of response if anyone dares to disagree with them.


----------



## aldra

Well I’m not sure 

So does anyone classify as a snowflake ?

It’s quite important to me 

I’m naive 

I thought we could just disagree 

Sandra


----------



## wizzardi

wizzardi said:


> Under normal circumstances, this joke would have been laughed at once and then disappeared into the history vaults of humour, but thanks to the ravings of the treehuggers it has been kept alive and laughed at for a whole 7 days. Keep it up folks, we could even have a "last person to appreciate this joke is the best" competition.


8 Days :smile2:


----------



## dghr272

aldra said:


> Well I'm not sure
> 
> So does anyone classify as a snowflake ?
> 
> It's quite important to me
> 
> I'm naive
> 
> I thought we could just disagree
> 
> Sandra


Not everyone's a snowflake Sandra, usually the hard right are real hard and use it as a derogatory term for those that dare to disagree with them.

From wiki...
Snowflake as a slang term involves the derogatory usage of the word snowflake to refer to a person. Its meaning may include a person perceived by others to have an inflated sense of uniqueness or an unwarranted sense of entitlement, or to be over-emotional, easily offended, and unable to deal with opposing opinions. Common usages include the terms special snowflake, Generation Snowflake, and snowflake as a politicized insult.

So it's a case of, if the cap fits as far as the hard guys are concerned.

But in reality it speaks volumes about them imho.

Terry


----------



## Webby1

wizzardi said:


> Under normal circumstances, this joke would have been laughed at once and then disappeared into the history vaults of humour, but thanks to the ravings of the treehuggers it has been kept alive and laughed at for a whole 7 days. Keep it up folks, we could even have a "last person to appreciate this joke is the best" competition.


Err no one is discussing or appreciatingthe joke anymore..........................it's more about the people who find it funny and continue to defend it and like it, no matter how we try to gently explain to them how the world has changed and moved on from Neandathal times.

So you can add Patronising Old Fart to your list of insults.


----------



## rayrecrok

Webby1 said:


> how we try to gently explain to them how the world has changed and moved on from Neandathal times.
> 
> .


Who are the "we" are there lots of we's stopping jokes on here.. We better be careful from the wrath of the we.s..:surprise:

ray.


----------



## JanHank

At 16 seconds:-


----------



## ChrisandJohn

JanHank said:


> At 16 seconds:-


Now that IS funny, Jan.

Chris


----------



## greygit

Can I ask if the “Neanderthals” find this amusing?


----------



## barryd

ChrisandJohn said:


> Now that IS funny, Jan.
> 
> Chris


This version is funnier. 






I would just like to point out that I am not a "Snowflake". Oh No!! Im a political Activist Rock God! and if any of you "hang em high hard right brigade" suggest otherwise ill damn well come round your gaff and write a song about you or summut. You've been warned.


----------



## caulkhead

greygit said:


> Can I ask if the "Neanderthals" find this amusing?


No! I am deeply offended! After seeing your so called 'joke', I shall probably need counselling and at the very least will require a six figure sum by way of compensation!:frown2:


----------



## greygit

caulkhead said:


> No! I am deeply offended! After seeing your so called 'joke', I shall probably need counselling and at the very least will require a six figure sum by way of compensation!:frown2:


 I don't think Neanderthals are capable of the inwardly thought needed for counselling but if they take the risk they might find that they turn into caring people like tree hugger.
Good luck with the six figure sum.:wink2:


----------



## erneboy

Here's a six figure sum for you. Enjoy it.


123+456 = ?


----------



## wizzardi

9 Days


----------



## Matchlock

erneboy said:


> Here's a six figure sum for you. Enjoy it.
> 
> 123+456 = ?


579, it is the No. of the bus from Halifax to Sowerby, incidentally where I was born, do I get a gold star?


----------



## Webby1

Now THIS is funny


----------



## wizzardi

He should have bought it from a catalogue, at least he would then be able to send it back.
(Joke............all the best England)


----------



## barryd

wizzardi said:


> 9 Days


Leave em alone, this is the only entertainment they get when Countdowns finished.

Ray just likes to throw a hand grenade into the forum ever now and again and then you get five pages of heated debate (Well mildly heated really, try Facebook or Twitter). He will be sat there sloshing Scotch down his neck pishing himself laughing.


----------



## aldra

I didn’t think it was Ray who threw in the hand grenade

He had a little help, hey Ernest ?

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I didn't think it was Ray who threw in the hand grenade
> 
> He had a little help, hey Ernest ?
> 
> Sandra


Eh? Put the stopper in, you've had enough! :drinking:


----------



## aldra

Excuse me my toy boy

I’ve just returned from a visit to my son and his family 

And I’ve only just taken the stopper out 

I know what I think 

It’s hot , well still a bit hot here 

And the idea of a an odd snowflake or or two 

Well wouldn’t that be loverly>>:wink2:

:grin2:Sandra


----------



## greygit

barryd said:


> Leave em alone, this is the only entertainment they get when Countdowns finished.
> 
> Ray just likes to throw a hand grenade into the forum ever now and again and then you get five pages of heated debate (Well mildly heated really, try Facebook or Twitter). He will be sat there sloshing Scotch down his neck pishing himself laughing.


Don't forget many a true word spoken in jest.:wink2:


----------



## erneboy

aldra said:


> I didn't think it was Ray who threw in the hand grenade
> 
> He had a little help, hey Ernest ?
> 
> Sandra


Who me. Rubbish.

I made just one post. It was not in the least controversial and was a comment approving of Ray's expressed intention.


----------



## dghr272

aldra said:


> I didn't think it was Ray who threw in the hand grenade
> 
> He had a little help, hey Ernest ?
> 
> Sandra


For one that didn't know what a "pot stirrer" was you sure got the hang of it very quickly. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## rayrecrok

This forum has been like a vicars tea party for months, everyone sipping their tea with their little finger stuck out making polite conversation.. the whole place has lost it's umppph and become the most boring forum on the web, who gives a rats arse about questions we have been answering a thousand times in the past and a simple search would turn up a hundred answers that all work, bring back things that actually get folk talking and bouncing of one another bringing the forum to life..



I am on Fruitcakes more these days at least they are alive over there and you dare to laugh out loud at the antics..


ray.


----------



## greygit

rayrecrok said:


> I am on Fruitcakes more these days at least they are alive over there and you dare to laugh out loud at the antics..
> 
> ray.


 I hope your inoculations are up to date.:surprise:


----------



## rayrecrok

greygit said:


> I hope your inoculations are up to date.:surprise:


More tea vicar...

ray.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> This forum has been like a vicars tea party for months, everyone sipping their tea with their little finger stuck out making polite conversation.. the whole place has lost it's umppph and become the most boring forum on the web, who gives a rats arse about questions we have been answering a thousand times in the past and a simple search would turn up a hundred answers that all work, bring back things that actually get folk talking and bouncing of one another bringing the forum to life..
> 
> I am on Fruitcakes more these days at least they are alive over there and you dare to laugh out loud at the antics..
> 
> ray.


Are you saying the forum needs to be more Nirvana than The Carpenters?










Sounds good to me.


----------



## tugboat

rayrecrok said:


> I am on Fruitcakes more these days at least they are alive over there and you dare to laugh out loud at the antics..
> 
> ray.


Are you still sore from the initiation? It took me weeks to get over mine.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Are you saying the forum needs to be more Nirvana than The Carpenters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me.


Give em a taste of your efforts Barry. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## rayrecrok

tugboat said:


> Are you still sore from the initiation? It took me weeks to get over mine.


Geoff you are still missed you know...

ray.


----------



## 747

rayrecrok said:


> Geoff you are still missed you know...
> 
> ray.


Especially by me. :frown2:

Poor Boggers is taking all the punishment now. >


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Give em a taste of your efforts Barry. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


They might choke on their tea.


----------



## JanHank

For me its terrible without my pardner :crying:


----------



## tugboat

rayrecrok said:


> Geoff you are still missed you know...
> 
> ray.


You're joking, aren't you? All those loonies in one place, surely one escapee isn't missed. Did I set off the alarms? I was very careful.

Mind you, I get the impression Bazza hasn't headed off to Yurup this year. Is that because Hank is lying in a heap of parts, or because he couldn't find anyone else to moderate FC while he was gone? Is that why I'm missed?


----------



## JanHank

We don't need moderators, we is very moderate people.


----------



## tugboat

Yeah, right!>


----------



## tugboat

747 said:


> Especially by me. :frown2:
> 
> Poor Boggers is taking all the punishment now. >


Last time I saw Boggers, we were at the local hospital on the same day seeing the anaesthetist, him for his hip op, me for my knee op. Can you imagine........him and me on the same ward at the same time having had our ops on the same day? Someone ought to warn them, but it won't be me.:eeeeek:


----------



## barryd

Ackshirley Tugloaf Hank sailed through his MOT this year and has been cleaned today of several layers of sand and exotic insects from last summer  and is poised for departure this week to.........to..............

Flamborough 

I know your plan. You knew I was off really and you have used this thread to rally support before sweeping back into FC like some long lost hero once the evil El Presidente has gone. 

I bet your all in it together! It's a hostile take over!  stuff the lot of yer! I'm taking the new smilies with me though


----------



## JanHank

We have been warned, bring out all the instruction books in readiness for the emergency calls. > Wobbly wheels, gas tap fell off, steps got stuck in or out as the case may be.
Don't forget the gaffer tape Baz.


----------



## aldra

dghr272 said:


> For one that didn't know what a "pot stirrer" was you sure got the hang of it very quickly. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


Well there you go

A pupil is only as good as his/her teachers >

A fast learner me

I was only messing about , I'm well bored with subject by now

And to be absolutely literal

A snowflake or two would be fantastic

I don't do heat , but only our bedroom here has air con

Maybe I should move into the van

I'm a wilting lily, a shadow of my former self>

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## tugboat

Flamborough, eh? That'll be donkey country, then. Cue more teeth marks and more plasticky bits hanging off Hank in festoons.

I reckon the bumpers are fair game this season. And the cover for the EHU, that's a gonner. Door mirrors are at donkey head height.

I must remember to make a contribution to the Donkey Sanctuary, those charming animals need lots of support and encouragement in their endeavours.


----------



## Kaytutt

tugboat said:


> You're joking, aren't you? All those loonies in one place, surely one escapee isn't missed. Did I set off the alarms? I was very careful.
> 
> Mind you, I get the impression Bazza hasn't headed off to Yurup this year. Is that because Hank is lying in a heap of parts, or because he couldn't find anyone else to moderate FC while he was gone? Is that why I'm missed?


I'm still there, the sole moderator slogging away keeping them all in order

honest :grin2:


----------



## Kaytutt

barryd said:


> Ackshirley Tugloaf Hank sailed through his MOT this year and has been cleaned today of several layers of sand and exotic insects from last summer  and is poised for departure this week to.........to..............
> 
> Flamborough
> 
> I know your plan. You knew I was off really and you have used this thread to rally support before sweeping back into FC like some long lost hero once the evil El Presidente has gone.
> 
> I bet your all in it together! It's a hostile take over!  stuff the lot of yer! I'm taking the new smilies with me though


Soz but I haven't had your holiday form so you can't go


----------



## aldra

Kaytutt said:


> I'm still there, the sole moderator slogging away keeping them all in order
> 
> honest :grin2:


Thank god it's a female 
Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Kaytutt said:


> I'm still there, the sole moderator slogging away keeping them all in order
> 
> honest :grin2:


Good heavens, Kay, I'd thought you'd been put out to grass long ago.

Did you ever establish that FC free aire at your planned stables/farm thingy?

Had you got your ..se in gear and set it up, I might have stayed.

I could be coerced back for a free stopover in the Gower. Maybe.:grin2:


----------



## Kaytutt

tugboat said:


> Good heavens, Kay, I'd thought you'd been put out to grass long ago.
> 
> Did you ever establish that FC free aire at your planned stables/farm thingy?
> 
> Had you got your ..se in gear and set it up, I might have stayed.
> 
> I could be coerced back for a free stopover in the Gower. Maybe.:grin2:


No, despite months of financial shenanigins my Brother In Law's unwillingness to go out to work and contribute a salary to the large mortgage ended with my Sister giving up trying to make it work. The place is still up for sale and they rang her only last week to see if they could re-ignite her interest but events with my Mother recently have left us both exhausted with not much energy for anything else. My Sister already has a livery yard with nearly 30 acres, I'm eyeing up one of those fields... :grin2:


----------



## Kaytutt

aldra said:


> Thank god it's a female
> Sandra


it?


----------



## aldra

She :grin2:


----------



## tugboat

Kaytutt said:


> No, despite months of financial shenanigins my Brother In Law's unwillingness to go out to work and contribute a salary to the large mortgage ended with my Sister giving up trying to make it work. The place is still up for sale and they rang her only last week to see if they could re-ignite her interest but events with my Mother recently have left us both exhausted with not much energy for anything else. My Sister already has a livery yard with nearly 30 acres, I'm eyeing up one of those fields... :grin2:


I'm sorry to hear that, Kay. I know you went through a lot prior to my departure, it sounds like your family 'stuff' has continued since.

However.........30 acres is enough to keep Bazza's guitar out of earshot of the rest of the gang. Small mercies.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Flamborough, eh? That'll be donkey country, then. Cue more teeth marks and more plasticky bits hanging off Hank in festoons.
> 
> I reckon the bumpers are fair game this season. And the cover for the EHU, that's a gonner. Door mirrors are at donkey head height.
> 
> I must remember to make a contribution to the Donkey Sanctuary, those charming animals need lots of support and encouragement in their endeavours.


Nah. The Donkeys have sadly gone. I think they sent them off to Donkey borstal or summut as they were out of control. Mrs D misses them terribly. Err, Me, not so much.


----------



## tugboat

Ah, shame, I well remember that photo of the donkey with it's head through the passenger window.

I hope you have a good time, anyway, MrsD wandering the lonely cliffs, you lying around drinking Leffe and eating pies.


----------



## JanHank

How did a donkey get it's head through the window, they're not tall enough are they? Or was it a two legged one.


----------



## barryd

They were pretty big Donkeys. The darker one (Alf) was a proper hooligan. On a couple of occasions it tried to mount the scooter from behind while I was trying to escape on it.


----------



## JanHank

He was only being friendly. 
Is that two of them on the second photo inviting themselves in for a carrot tea.
I'm out for the day by the way, sitting in Poland right at this minute.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> They were pretty big Donkeys. The darker one (Alf) was a proper hooligan. On a couple of occasions it tried to mount the scooter from behind while I was trying to escape on it.


Wasn't the scooter he was mounting, he fancied the Ass riding it. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## barryd

[email protected]


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> [email protected]


Posts like this are de rigeur (that's French, you know) on FC in case any of you marginally sane/insane folks fancy giving it a go.


----------



## aldra

Kaytutt said:


> it?


I wasn't referring to you Kay

But the position you found yourself in :grin2:

Maybe that wasn't an it

But was it a she ?

Sandra:grin2:


----------

